# Just saying hello



## marekbjj (18 Sep 2017)

Just wanted to say hello and to share my experience - I'll keep it short and sweet I promise.

I recently applied, and am really interested in Communications and Information Systems Specialist. It seems like it's very similar to what I have been doing as a civilian for the past 10 years, and a field that I really enjoy.

I did the CFAT today, and I was told that I did very well, but that would have to wait a year before I can continue with the process; based on my substance usage history.
In other words, I was told just to keep doing what I'm doing - staying away from the weed and studying something related to the field of interest - and to come back in a year.

I can't say I'm entirely surprised, but I do believe honesty is the best policy and answered the questions to the best of my knowledge. I do, however, feel like it's a great opportunity to work on other aspects of my life that may affect my application. For example, currently at 31 years I feel like I'm in pretty good shape, but there's always room for improvement. I have some debts that I could probably clear off in a year, and so on.

I was really hoping to hear from someone that may have been in a similar boat as I and how things went for them.

Thanks, and have a great day!


----------



## Loachman (18 Sep 2017)

Welcome to Army.ca, marekbjj

I suggest that you start exploring existing relevant threads already existing on this Site. Almost anything that you could wish to know has already been discussed, usually at great and repetitive length.

As you read through those threads, you'll likely find answers to questions that have not even occurred to you yet.


----------



## marekbjj (13 Sep 2019)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Welcome to Army.ca, marekbjj
> 
> I suggest that you start exploring existing relevant threads already existing on this Site. Almost anything that you could wish to know has already been discussed, usually at great and repetitive length.
> 
> As you read through those threads, you'll likely find answers to questions that have not even occurred to you yet.




Just reopened my file this September... A friend of mine got sent to basic a few weeks back and in talking to him it reignited the ambition to join. 

The best part is my spouse is fully on board now. Two years ago she didn't like the idea of potentially moving, but now is fully open to it.

The forums have been such a valuable reference for questions that I have, and as you said didn't know I had yet!

I was able to keep my CFAT scores and am waiting to hear back to book my medical. Still a long way to go I presume.


----------



## AbdullahD (13 Sep 2019)

marekbjj said:
			
		

> Just reopened my file this September... A friend of mine got sent to basic a few weeks back and in talking to him it reignited the ambition to join.
> 
> The best part is my spouse is fully on board now. Two years ago she didn't like the idea of potentially moving, but now is fully open to it.
> 
> ...



Good luck man! Every day i contemplate re opening my file too, glad to hear you did!

Keep us in the loop, I enjoy hearing the stories  let me live vicariously through you 

Abdullah


----------



## marekbjj (13 Sep 2019)

Ha! Honestly I anticipate the process will take quite some time.

I dropped off some of my transcripts today at the RC, and just asked in general how long the process takes.
He said that it can take 8-9 months to get things going -- and based on what I've seen here it can take longer.

The friend of mine that started BMQ recently originally applied around the same time as me, and it seems like he just left almost 2 years later.

That said, go and reopen that file! Better start the process now in case you run into any snags.


----------



## AbdullahD (14 Sep 2019)

marekbjj said:
			
		

> Ha! Honestly I anticipate the process will take quite some time.
> 
> I dropped off some of my transcripts today at the RC, and just asked in general how long the process takes.
> He said that it can take 8-9 months to get things going -- and based on what I've seen here it can take longer.
> ...



Wife and I have plans to circumnavigate starting in 2024 on our sailboat and if we intend on pulling that off I can't afford the pay cut 

Maybe after 
Abdullah


----------



## marekbjj (30 Oct 2019)

Got an email today that I was approved for further processing. Did my Medical 1 last month. 

I was slightly worried about my HS transcript, but they said I'm good to go when I dropped it off  

More waiting game of course, but things are moving along!


----------



## marekbjj (26 Nov 2019)

Update:
I've got my medical 2 and interview for ACISS tomorrow.

Kinda nervous, kinda excited. Really hopeful that I get in!  ;D


----------

